# Your favorite car...



## NinaThePitbull

If you could rub a genie lamp and wish for any car...
(*RULES*: you can not resell it you have to drive it for life, _I put that in there because I would then just ask for the most valuable car, resell it and buy my dream car and have money left over_)

*... which car would it be ?*( provide a photo )
(Rule 2 : factory, no custom)


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

2010 doge challenger one of the sweetest cars to ever be made


----------



## Harley D

GO SHELBY MUSTANGS!!!!!!!!!










sorry I only like the car because it has my name in it ^^


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace

A candy apple red 2010 Audi r8 with a flower seat cover for me and a paw seat cover for my dog!


----------



## aimee235

This car cause it light up!


----------



## bluefamily

*dream car...*

My dream car would be a Class A Motorhome with all the everything


----------



## Harley D

lmao I am digging the stop light in the car!

Motorhomes are awesome to....You can take a nap and drive all at the same time!

Wouldnt recommend it


----------



## dixieland

1970 Camarh yes I will have one one day.I love the early 70's models because you don't see them to often.Usually if someone owns a classic Camaro,it's a 1960's model.
I hate what everybody else has.I like being different.So that's why I love the 1970!


----------



## bahamutt99

Would it have to be my only car or could it just be my weekend car? I'd have to say that my daily driver if I could have anything would be something terribly boring and practical, like a Pontiac Vibe. But purely for fun, I'd love to have one of these.

1968 Chevelle SS


----------



## dixieland

Wooo Weee look at that Pontiac in the background!


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Black, Dodge Ram 1500, short cab.

Saleen S7


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

1932 ROLLS ROYCE PHANTOM 








BUT TWISTED SO I COULD GO ANY WERE LIKE THIS


----------



## bahamutt99

For something a little newer, I got to drive one of these just once at Motor Trend's Auto Show in Motion. It was badass. I almost wet the seat. 








[/B]


----------



## jmejiaa

E46 BMW M#


----------



## cEElint

e30 M3 ... mmmmm


----------



## cEElint

since its a genie, you usually get more than one wish.. lol..

Lotus Exige


----------



## meganc66

jmejiaa said:


> E46 BMW M#


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
i likey


----------



## meganc66

i'm a pretty practical person, i really like my car... okay it's a "crossover" but i'm not exactly like oooo yes cars are da bomb. but.. lemme look a bit.. hmm...










i like dat  hahahhaha. i'm so pathetic.  but nice cars, people  my hubby would like an old camaro. like a "1st gen" whatever that means.


----------



## MISSAPBT

I would have to say this car
rx3


----------



## brandicookie

either a 69 mustang fastback or a 76 charger boy oh boy i love to have one


----------



## aus_staffy

A 1964 XM Falcon coupe something like this one. Except I'd gut it and have an injected 5L Windsor and Tremec T56 six speed to keep up with the new cars.


----------



## APBTHAUS

SSC Ultimate Aero is the fastest street legal car in the world with a top speed of 257 mph+ and reaching 0-60 in 2.7 seconds. 
So yea that....


----------



## GTR

I get two!

Mach 1 baby! My favorite muscle car ever. And I sure do love em. I'm a big plymouth fan too,but I do love the mach 1s.









Viper ACR, I'd probably do more research on the supercar, but I do love these vipers,teehee. Or maybe a Lingenfelter vette, OR Koenigsegg CCX.


----------



## Carley

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/31/95245804_0508092e39.jpg

batman car!


----------



## NinaThePitbull

dixieland said:


> Wooo Weee look at that Pontiac in the background!


good eye, was checking that out too.


----------



## Moose7

My dream car 67 GTO


----------



## Black Rabbit

Oh man I want this car back  My mom had a 65 Malibu just like this one and Oh man could it hall balls. She sold it and didn't even tell me  Bad mom very bad mom. If I could I would drive it around forever. The rumble of that engine was something else.










This Cobra has always been a dream car of mine too


----------



## gamer

sweet jesus I love genies so here is my car. Shelby









can I have a truck too? 2010 Ford Super Duty F-350 DRW


----------



## NesOne

'67 Chevy II Nova SS


----------



## NinaThePitbull

leave it up to kg420 and gamer to ask for 2 cars and piss the genie off.


----------



## Black Rabbit

NinaThePitbull said:


> leave it up to kg420 and gamer to ask for 2 cars and piss the genie off.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: :woof::woof:


----------



## ~StangChick~

Well I haave alot but I guess i will go with the 2008 Shelby GT500KR, Supercharged 5.4L V8 w/ 540 horsepower ...they say it's the most powerful production Mustang ever.









it was also the new knightrider car as well


----------



## dixieland

meganc66 said:


> my hubby would like an old camaro. like a "1st gen" whatever that means.


1st gen means 1st generation.It means he wants a 60's model


----------



## Czar

NinaThePitbull said:


> If you could rub a genie lamp and wish for any car...
> (*RULES*: you can not resell it you have to drive it for life, _I put that in there because I would then just ask for the most valuable car, resell it and buy my dream car and have money left over_)
> 
> *... which car would it be ?*( provide a photo )
> (Rule 2 : factory, no custom)


nina my uncle has this car ..exact same one...great condition


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Czar said:


> nina my uncle has this car ..exact same one...great condition


dud, your kiddingme? gold eagle and all?

i bet you he's never ever gonna get rid of it. you got any pics?
ever drive it?
whats the interior like?
what condition is it in?

posting a pic so we can keep this thread pic heavy, somebody tell me what car/model/year this is and you win a smiley face


----------



## APBTHAUS

NinaThePitbull said:


> leave it up to kg420 and gamer to ask for 2 cars and piss the genie off.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

LMFAO, yea the genie was pretty specific about the rules. hahaha


----------



## dixieland

NinaThePitbull said:


> dud, your kiddingme? gold eagle and all?
> 
> i bet you he's never ever gonna get rid of it. you got any pics?
> ever drive it?
> whats the interior like?
> what condition is it in?
> 
> posting a pic so we can keep this thread pic heavy, somebody tell me what car/model/year this is and you win a smiley face


1956 Ford Pickup


----------



## NinaThePitbull

:roll:did you just click the link ( lol ), or are you a fan?:roll:

isnt it gorgeous, id love to drive that down scenic country road with my doggies in the front and some hay in the back..lol.


----------



## 9361

I have to pick my favorite car of ALL TIME EVER! 1969 Boss 429 Mustang it would be all original bright cherry red with white leather interior.... it would have A/C too if it didn't have it originally (hey if its the only car I get ever!) LOL I think they only made stick shifts...so thats good because in a mustang I have to shift my own gears!  

I also have about 15 other "dream ponies" And then like maybe 15 other "dream cars" LOL

I freaking LOVE cars!

Nina... that T/A is sweet... My daddy had a 1976 though, the last year for the round headlights! I liked them the best. It was originally silver with a black eagle I believe. But he got tired of repainting the silver I guess it was a low quality paint so he did it a maroon color. They traded it when I was 6.  

And I wish I could have back my 1974 Mustang II... swapped in 5.0, T-5 Ford Racing trans, hurst short throw, crane cam (dont remember the specs, but nice lope) edelbrock 4 barrel 650 carb, custom driveshaft, rebuilt rear with trac loc and 3:80 gears. No headliner! Crappy Interior! hehehe It would Sh*T and GET! It was my baby...  Stupid people stole my daily driver... and I had to let the pony go... it was not practical for the big city daily grind.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have to pick my favorite car of ALL TIME EVER! 1969 Boss 429 Mustang it would be all original bright cherry red with white leather interior.... it would have A/C too if it didn't have it originally (hey if its the only car I get ever!) LOL I think they only made stick shifts...so thats good because in a mustang I have to shift my own gears!
> 
> I also have about 15 other "dream ponies" And then like maybe 15 other "dream cars" LOL
> 
> I freaking LOVE cars!
> 
> Nina... that T/A is sweet... My daddy had a 1976 though, the last year for the round headlights! I liked them the best. It was originally silver with a black eagle I believe. But he got tired of repainting the silver I guess it was a low quality paint so he did it a maroon color. They traded it when I was 6.
> 
> And I wish I could have back my 1974 Mustang II... swapped in 5.0, T-5 Ford Racing trans, hurst short throw, crane cam (dont remember the specs, but nice lope) edelbrock 4 barrel 650 carb, custom driveshaft, rebuilt rear with trac loc and 3:80 gears. No headliner! Crappy Interior! hehehe It would Sh*T and GET! It was my baby...  Stupid people stole my daily driver... and I had to let the pony go... it was not practical for the big city daily grind.


wow, less than 2 weeks huh? 
you might have to go with this...


----------



## dixieland

NinaThePitbull said:


> :roll:did you just click the link ( lol ), or are you a fan?:roll:
> 
> isnt it gorgeous, id love to drive that down scenic country road with my doggies in the front and some hay in the back..lol.


Ok I'm not gonna lie,I clicked the quote button to tell you that the pic wasn't showing up for me and that's when I saw what it was.
I am a fan of classic American cars though,and might could have told you what it was anyways.

Here's something to make your heart drop Oscar.My husband had a TA exactly like that (only the paint was faded a little) and he flipped it!
This was before I met him.When he told me this I wanted to beat him upside the head.


----------



## reddoggy

69, 78, 2010 camaro are the baddest cars on the road. As for trucks, 2008 Duramax is the sheeznaz. Oh, the 67 Impala SS is also up there in my book. Yeah, I'ma Chevy boy through and through.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

dixieland said:


> Ok I'm not gonna lie,I clicked the quote button to tell you that the pic wasn't showing up for me and that's when I saw what it was.
> I am a fan of classic American cars though,and might could have told you what it was anyways.
> 
> Here's something to make your heart drop Oscar.My husband had a TA exactly like that (only the paint was faded a little) and he flipped it!
> This was before I met him.When he told me this I wanted to beat him upside the head.


... damn, you and the doggies would've looked pimp_ess_ riding around in it.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

reddoggy said:


> 69, 78, 2010 camaro are the baddest cars on the road. As for trucks, 2008 Duramax is the sheeznaz. Oh, the 67 Impala SS is also up there in my book. Yeah, I'ma Chevy boy through and through.







































.... good eye


----------



## NinaThePitbull

...I'd do it.. in a second.


----------



## NinaThePitbull

Shes Got Heart said:


> I have to pick my favorite car of ALL TIME EVER! 1969 Boss 429 Mustang it would be all original bright cherry red with white leather interior.... (


yeah, that might be my second choice, i might do black on black though, str8 gangsta... not sure , red is super hot as well


----------



## 9361

Oh thank you so much for posting pics!!! The only thing I can currently access on my browser is this site and a few others! Also glad to see you know the slight difference between a 1969 and a 1970 body style.  Those are so freaking beautiful! 

A little mustang trivia.... the 1971 Boss 351 had the fastest quarter mile time out of the Boss 429 and the Boss 302. The Boss 351 I think had the most limited production numbers as well. I've seen a few at car shows.. they are SWEET.


----------

